# 6FL option cable dealer supplied?



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jfulcher said:


> Any time you want to control what the ipod is playing without phsyically touching the Ipod you HAVE to use the dock connector (on the bottom) - you then use the headphone connector for the sound output. This is how a lot of the little boom box setups for the ipod work that have remote controls. They sit on a dock connector for charging and control and a cable plugs in the headphone jack for sound output.


This isn't true - the dock connector HAS line-out pins in it. The icelink/DICE get sound from the dock connector, as do most other ipod cradles/adapters.

That being said, I do agree with you that the cable is not a hack.

It's my understanding that this USB port gives you the ability to:

Plug in a USB thumbdrive (and most likely any device with FAT/FAT32 formatting) containing MP3s
Plug in an ipod to navigate its controls

You have to remember that they included a USB port rather than an ipod dock connector for maximum compatibility with both options outlined above.

The USB port must match USB protocol (power/pinout) for compatibility. The ipod outputs audio in an _analog_ format for playback, not digital. The USB port is fully digital. Therefore, the cable BMW is selling is the easiest solution to full ipod hookup. It's not a hack at all - it's what works.

I would absolutely get the option if I were ordering an E90/E92- You have to remember a few other neat things about it:

Not only can you use a thumbdrive, you could potentially buy an external USB 2.0 100gb hard drive and use that for your MP3s. This is way cheaper than an ipod... (but may not give you the playlist ability). The external laptop hard drives are powered by the USB port.
Since the USB port must support USB specs, that means it supplies power. * You can get a USB charge cable for almost any cell phone out there, and they're way less bulky than cigarette lighter chargers!*


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

So for us old ignorant, techno-challenged guys, do you think this option will support the use of a Creative Zen Vision MP3 player. Wife says why not go ahead and get something that she can watch a movie while driving. What do you guys think?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> So for us old ignorant, techno-challenged guys, do you think this option will support the use of a Creative Zen Vision MP3 player. Wife says why not go ahead and get something that she can watch a movie while driving. What do you guys think?


All full-sized iPods are now video ipods and will play movies. The biggest benefit of the iPod is the iTunes software. Of course, technophiles will also say this is the biggest problem with the iPod . iTunes makes putting CDs, videos, etc onto your iPod very easy - very user friendly interface.

...buying an ipod will give you full compatibility- meaning the ability to search by artist/album/playlist. If you don't use an ipod, you will be navigating through folders on the device like you would on a PC.... but yes, *IF* a computer will recognize a device as an external hard drive, then the BMW should be able to play music off of it. I think the Zen is recognized as an external hard drive.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

jfulcher said:


> So I guess the way to go is this:
> 
> 1) Hope the dealer gets the cable before I go.
> 2) Hope the ED center has the cable (the way it sounds they probably won't)
> ...


You might want to bring your dock just in case. The dock has a line out port that should more or less duplicate the cable function.

While it would probably work, it would be my luck that the headphone outlet be disabled by the software or something else like that.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

iversonm said:


> You might want to bring your dock just in case. The dock has a line out port that should more or less duplicate the cable function.
> 
> While it would probably work, it would be my luck that the headphone outlet be disabled by the software or something else like that.


Yep, if you bring the dock, a male-male headphone cable, and your ipod dock-usb cable, you should be able to duplicate it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance as I don't currently own any MP3 player so here goes. Do all of the newer iPods come with a dock? Is this basically a charging unit that needs AC power? If you try to use another brand of MP3 player, say a Creative, will the USB port in the car also act as a charger? I apologize for all of these questions but I am trying to figure out if I should bring a player with me to Germany and what brand. Seems to be a lot of support for the iPod but when I read reviews of the new Creative Zen Vision W, it sure looks like a nice unit that would also function as a portable movie player. The large, wide screen is getting a lot of praise. I'm open to all opinions. Thanks.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance as I don't currently own any MP3 player so here goes. Do all of the newer iPods come with a dock? Is this basically a charging unit that needs AC power? If you try to use another brand of MP3 player, say a Creative, will the USB port in the car also act as a charger? I apologize for all of these questions but I am trying to figure out if I should bring a player with me to Germany and what brand. Seems to be a lot of support for the iPod but when I read reviews of the new Creative Zen Vision W, it sure looks like a nice unit that would also function as a portable movie player. The large, wide screen is getting a lot of praise. I'm open to all opinions. Thanks.


1) iPods don't come with a dock anymore. They used to, it's no longer included.

2) No, it's not a charging unit that needs A/C power. It's simply a "stand" for the ipod that also splits out the audio into a female headphone jack... so on the back of the dock, there's simply a female headphone jack and a female dock connector, the same that is on the bottom of the ipod.

3) All USB ports act as chargers, it's part of the USB spec (this is assuming the device doesn't draw more than 500mA). Every MP3 player I've ever seen (with a rechargeable battery) charges over USB.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

KrisL said:


> All full-sized iPods are now video ipods and will play movies. The biggest benefit of the iPod is the iTunes software. Of course, technophiles will also say this is the biggest problem with the iPod . iTunes makes putting CDs, videos, etc onto your iPod very easy - very user friendly interface.
> 
> ...buying an ipod will give you full compatibility- meaning the ability to search by artist/album/playlist. If you don't use an ipod, you will be navigating through folders on the device like you would on a PC.... but yes, *IF* a computer will recognize a device as an external hard drive, then the BMW should be able to play music off of it. I think the Zen is recognized as an external hard drive.


Does that mean with the new adaptor one can play movies from their IPOD onto the Nav screen like they can in Europe??????


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Northcar said:


> Does that mean with the new adaptor one can play movies from their IPOD onto the Nav screen like they can in Europe??????


Unfortunately not. I've got a Video Source Module from EuropeanAutoSource.com that gives me this functionality on my E46 - unfortunately, it's not compatible with the E9x's MOST fiber-optic system.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bummer, but not a surprise*



KrisL said:


> Unfortunately not. I've got a Video Source Module from EuropeanAutoSource.com that gives me this functionality on my E46 - unfortunately, it's not compatible with the E9x's MOST fiber-optic system.


This is why the wife wants me to get a player with a big screen. It figures that NHTSA, OSHA, and DOT feel we can't be trusted.

Anyon out there care to comment on the Creative Zen Vision W??


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> This is why the wife wants me to get a player with a big screen. It figures that NHTSA, OSHA, and DOT feel we can't be trusted.
> 
> Anyon out there care to comment on the Creative Zen Vision W??


If you want a player with a big screen, I would wait for the next generation iPod. The rumor is that it will be similar to the iPhon in that it will be a touch screen and the entire device will be a viewable display. Should be available some time after June. :thumbup:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

KrisL said:


> 1) iPods don't come with a dock anymore. They used to, it's no longer included.


Oops. I guess I didn't know that.

That's what I get when I live in the stone age with a 4 year old MP3 player.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I will wait until June as I won't take redelivery until probably late May at the earliest. Besides I really don't need the distaction while I am motoring on the autobahn at 100+ MPH or leisurely driving through the beautiful German countryside.


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> I think I will wait until June as I won't take redelivery until probably late May at the earliest. Besides I really don't need the distaction while I am motoring on the autobahn at 100+ MPH or leisurely driving through the beautiful German countryside.


You can still buy a $15 flash drive and save a couple hundred songs in it for you trip.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I already have several flash drives, you mean the kind you save files on your PC, right? I have a couple 256K and 3 512K, actually they belong to my employer. Do I just copy the tracks from a CD onto them as if they were a file? What kind of cable is needed to connect it to the adapter in the car or does it plug in directly? Sorry to be so ignorant but I hav never used a flash drive for anything but data. Also, don't own and have never used an MP3 player.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> From the bulletin, it appears that the cable used to dock the iPod/MP3 will be supplied at the dealer level. :eeps: At this point, I'll keep my fingers crossed. I thought that should be included with the car.


Message from my CA yesterday on the iPod/USB cable:

"I just checked with our parts manager, and he said that this option is so new, they don't even have a part number for the cable yet, thus they cannot check on availability. I will keep checking to see when we will start getting them in."


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I send an email to the PC in SC and asked if they would be supplying the cable upon redelivery for those folks that did an ED. He said he would expect that we will get the cable at the ED center in Munich as it would normally be supplied during PDI but ED cars do not go through PDI in the US. So, if we get the cable at the ED center, fantastic, but if we don't I understand we could connect the ipod through the auxiliary port. Is this correct? I assume we could navigate through the songs using the iDrive but would have to control using the ipod wheel? I just received my ipod today in the mail so I am completely clueless other than what I have read on this board about its operation.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are using just the AUX port, you will have to control the iPod with the iPod itself. I am guessing that if you have the iPod setup correctly as a FAT USB drive, you may be able to get away with controling it with the USB connection, but you will need to supply the iPod to USB connection.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Head over to the BMW club website. There is an excellent article posted on the new IPOD accessory. Article states it cannot be retrofitted and is only available from the factory. It also says the CABLE IS INCLUDED. Here is an attempted link to the article:

http://www.bmwcca.org/node/7241


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Northcar said:


> Head over to the BMW club website. There is an excellent article posted on the new IPOD accessory.


Thanks for the kind words! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Head over to the BMW club website. There is an excellent article posted on the new IPOD accessory. Article states it cannot be retrofitted and is only available from the factory. It also says the CABLE IS INCLUDED. Here is an attempted link to the article: http://www.bmwcca.org/node/7241


Yes, the adapter cable is included with the price of 6FL. However, the 2/9/2007 bulletin 07-ALL-03 (attached) states on page 2 that "This cable will be supplied on a dealer level similar to the way that X5 Rear Seat Entertainment Headphones are included." When I called BMWNA last week about it they confirmed the cable will be supplied by the dealer. The dealer's still don't have a P/N yet so they can't check on availability. So for ED buyers will Munich supply the adapter cable; doesn't sound like it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Northcar said:


> Head over to the BMW club website. There is an excellent article posted on the new IPOD accessory. Article states it cannot be retrofitted and is only available from the factory. It also says the CABLE IS INCLUDED. Here is an attempted link to the article:
> 
> http://www.bmwcca.org/node/7241


Yes, the cable is included with the option but the question for ED is whether or not we will get it in Munich or when the car is redelivered in the US as it is to be supplied by the "dealer".


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone know how we can contact the ED center and ask about the cable? If we can't confirm its delivery at the ED center I am planning to bring a USB flash drive with me loaded up with some music. How about everyone else?


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

Since we are not iPod people, loading a jump drive with music is what we will do. We have Sony MP3 players and it has a funny file system so we don't think it will be compatible. Just make sure that you get a USB extension cord, otherwise, your jump drive will stick straight up and some people have commented that your armrest will probalby not close. Good luck.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Anyone know how we can contact the ED center and ask about the cable? If we can't confirm its delivery at the ED center I am planning to bring a USB flash drive with me loaded up with some music. How about everyone else?


I E-Mailed an MDC contact today and hopefully will have an answer tomorrow . My local dealer still doesn't have a clue


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

AZ-BMW said:


> I E-Mailed an MDC contact today and hopefully will have an answer tomorrow . My local dealer still doesn't have a clue


I don't think anyone refers to the Delivery Center in Freimann as MDC.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Northcar said:


> Head over to the BMW club website. There is an excellent article posted on the new IPOD accessory. Article states it cannot be retrofitted and is only available from the factory. It also says the CABLE IS INCLUDED. Here is an attempted link to the article:
> 
> http://www.bmwcca.org/node/7241


I agree, the article is outstanding but for those of us doing an ED we still don't know if we will get the "supplied cable" at the ED center or have to wait until the car is redelivered in the US. Jonathan at the PC is also trying to find out where the cable will be delivered. Hopefully we will know soon.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> I agree, the article is outstanding .


 Danke, Herr Oberst.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

DavidNY said:


> I don't think anyone refers to the Delivery Center in Freimann as MDC.


OK, then FDC :rofl:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

DavidNY said:


> I don't think anyone refers to the Delivery Center in Freimann as MDC.


Now I know where I saw MDC (Munich Delivery Center), it was on the BMWNA ED webpage:
http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/europeandelivery/dropoff


----------



## Cicero (Feb 24, 2007)

AZ, any update on the 6FL cable being supplied in Munich?  Can we figure out who is picking up earliest and ordered 6FL. I'm picking up April 2. I'll post yea or nay if I'm first, but somebody else has to have a March build ED before that.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Cicero said:


> AZ, any update on the 6FL cable being supplied in Munich? Can we figure out who is picking up earliest and ordered 6FL. I'm picking up April 2. I'll post yea or nay if I'm first, but somebody else has to have a March build ED before that.


No, my contact has not replied to the E-Mail yet. My local CA is also working the question. Seems ridiculous that we collectively can't seem to get an answer from BMW reps to such a simple question. :dunno:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've emailed the PCD, asked my CA, called BMWNA and NO ONE has a clue! Surely someone can tell us when we'll get the darn cable. If you are also doing a PCD and don't get the cable in Germany, doesn't the PCD act as the delivery dealer? If not, then my CA will have to send it to me as I am not planning a trip to Atlanta to pick it up and I don't think my local dealer would be too happy if I asked them for it.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

Just returned from ED. 6FL option worked perfectly.
ED center gave me only a usb cable, but would not fit in the ipod. Fortunately I had brought the cable that connects the ipod to the usb port on a computer and a simple aux input cable which connects to the headphone output on the ipod. It took a few minutes for the playlist to load the first time I connected it all, but sounded great and the integration with the nav was very cool.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

cokaer said:


> Just returned from ED. 6FL option worked perfectly.
> ED center gave me only a usb cable, but would not fit in the ipod. Fortunately I had brought the cable that connects the ipod to the usb port on a computer and a simple aux input cable which connects to the headphone output on the ipod. It took a few minutes for the playlist to load the first time I connected it all, but sounded great and the integration with the nav was very cool.


Me too. Just got back. Also brought along my ipod and usb cable but not the aux input cable. The system (non navigation) worked without the aux input cable. What, exactly, does one gain from the aux input?


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

I can shed some light on the subject...


My CA called me and told me he would be sending me the cable prior to my ED departure, and that is on May 20. I'm glad I get the cable before, I swear by my 2 ipods. Anyways, it seems that the dealer now must be able to stock the part instead of making us wait. I am very appreciative :thumbup:


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

jl5555 said:


> Me too. Just got back. Also brought along my ipod and usb cable but not the aux input cable. The system (non navigation) worked without the aux input cable. What, exactly, does one gain from the aux input?


Nothing at all. I used it without the aux input cable. If you aren't using the BMW 6FL cable you are just reading the Ipod like a USB Drive. Nothing different. Which is why you won't get DRM content to play and if you browse by file you see weird directories etc. It only halfway works without the cable, but not the way BMW intended.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jl5555 said:


> Me too. Just got back. Also brought along my ipod and usb cable but not the aux input cable. The system (non navigation) worked without the aux input cable. What, exactly, does one gain from the aux input?


Without the aux input cable, I suspect the system would simply play mp3s that it found on the ipod's hard drive. You won't get the ipod's playlists and you won't be able to play music purchased from the iTunes music store.

With the aux input cable, the system uses the USB cable to control the ipod's functions and sends the audio over the aux..


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

KrisL said:


> Without the aux input cable, I suspect the system would simply play mp3s that it found on the ipod's hard drive. You won't get the ipod's playlists and you won't be able to play music purchased from the iTunes music store.
> 
> With the aux input cable, the system uses the USB cable to control the ipod's functions and sends the audio over the aux..


Negative. The aux input cable does NOTHING if you are using the regular Ipod Dock/USB connector. If you use the 6FL supplied cable then it does take the audio from the dock connector into the system. I tried all combinations of this a few days ago. Without the BMW supplied cable you will NOT be able to play DRM'd music and you won't be able to play playlists. You can just browse it like a USB drive (and because of Apple's proprietary format the regular browsing isn't even the best). You can however browse by Genre, Artist, Song though based on ID3 tag information.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

We started to stock the cable,so I ordered quite a few for the customers who have already gone to get their cars and the ones who are being billed out shortly.As long as I have a vin and stock number,I can get a cable and then just mail it to the customer before they leave on their trip.Just ask your CA and they can do the same.It should only take a few days to order if the parts department don't have any in stock.


----------

